# Our Sibes



## Snowdog (Dec 5, 2012)

This would be Nanook, Kira, and Keema from a couple years ago. they haven't changed much. We volunteer with Tails of the Tundra Siberian Husky Rescue and Kira and Keema were our foster dogs. We foster fail a lot.









This is Zor, he is our latest foster failure









They do enjoy scootering, sledding and will be soon trying our luck with skijoring.


----------



## MuteTurkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I love those dogs. I wish I lived in a cold enough climate for them.


----------

